# Meat thermometer



## Stemy (Nov 29, 2018)

I have Masterbuilt M35B smoker and was wonder what would be a good thermometer to use with it?


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 29, 2018)

I really like my Thermoworks Smoke digital dual probe and Lavatools Javelin handheld digital probe.
I have others too, they all work fine, but those are the ones I grab first.


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 29, 2018)

What are you looking for in uses, Wifi, bluetooth remote types? how many probes would you like, will you do multiple foods or racks of food at a time? There was just an inkbird 4 probe on sale here with a great price, I would look at using the search function for it and see what you come up with, There are a number of good thermo's out there that many of our members like and use. Thermoworks makes some great stuff so does thermopro. There are mavricks out there as well as igrill thermos, I have no exp. with those, Tappecue makes a great one on the expensive side. Figure out what your budget, needs / wants are or will be, you can go from 1 probe up to 6 probes, simple to tech savy as well, Check warranties and customer reviews as well as customer service comments. 
 I run a TP-20 from thermopro, An MK4 instant read pen from thermoworks And recommend that to people, I also run a Tappecue for bigger smokes or with multiple meats. 
 Let us know how you decide.


----------



## Stemy (Nov 29, 2018)

Would like something I can keep in the smoker and not have to open the door all the time just to check the temp of the meat. I can get away with one probe. WiFi or Bluetooth would be nice.


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 29, 2018)

They all have the capability of being left in so you don't have to open the door. I would recommend a 2 probe, one for meat and one to leave in chamber. or a second meat. The TP-20 from thermopro or smoke from thermoworks is highly recommended.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 29, 2018)

I second the Thermpro 20. Very easy to set for high/low alarms. I would suggest a dual probe. One for meat temp and one for smoker temp. Temp gauges are usually not very accurate on some of these smokers


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 29, 2018)

Charlie has you pointed in the right direction. Agree 100% with all his recommendations. I have a Webber I-grill single remote and don't like it. A Maverick ET-733 which is my go-to that gets used and a Therm Pro TP 20 still in the box for a backup if and when the Mav goes out. I wanted simple and easy to use, but after getting confident with it I would really like one with  Wi-Fi feature. Best advice I can echo is -whatever brand- look closely at the quality of the probes and read the reviews. And just take REALLY good care of them before and after each use.

Edit:
For an instant read I have the MK4, LOVE this thing! Watch for specials and coupons pop up all the time. I wouldn't be afraid of one of their refurbished ones either. Oh, and they make a silicone slip cover for it that has magnets on the back that is worth it


----------

